# spotting after first postpartum period



## nutmegnovice (May 5, 2013)

My daughter is almost nine months old - I got my first postpartum period around eight months pp. We're ****l almost exclusively breastfeeding. (She just started eating a few solids a couple of weeks ago, we're not very consistent with it.) Anyway, my period was definitely my period, a bit heavier than before I was pregnant, but nothing really odd. A few days later I noticed some light pink and brown spotting; I have continuous mucus, so it was mixed with that. That went on for maybe three days or so. A few days later I noticed bright red spotting when I went to the bathroom, and then yesterday and today it's been a bit heavier and dark brown - it's almost like chocolate syrup (sorry, so gross!) and a little bit does reach my pantyliner. I feel fine. Is this normal, or should I be concerned?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten any responses yet. I wish I could help. I am 10 months pp and I haven't gotten my period yet. I thought I was gearing up for it, felt PMS'y, but it never came. That doesn't usually happen to me. I also feel confused about what the first PPAF looks like. I would imagine it could take our bodies some time to get back in a normal rhythm especially while still nursing.


----------

